

IBM engineer sheds some light on hack that stole IRS refunds - choppaface
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/inside-irs-massive-data-breach-094529850.html

======
choppaface
Related story:
[http://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/story/news/local/2015/06/...](http://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/story/news/local/2015/06/03/poughkeepsie-
man-tracks-stolen-tax-refund-tells-senate/28382379/)

